# The new Colors of DOA down South



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

gawt [email protected]*n man, you are my hero.


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice pics, i'm going to start rigging like that for the lagoon


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

Sam,
Great pictures, it looks like you guys had alot of fun. That house looks great, the perfect place to hang out in between catching fish!


----------



## jaxflatsfisherman (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks a bunch for this post. I have always liked the way the D.O.A. shrimp swims! Another thing I like to do is to let them marinate in the Gulp Juice.


----------

